# breaking the rules (on molting)



## MantisDude15 (Nov 2, 2006)

hey everyone, my other mantis (out of 2) has molted today  my other one (the giant asian) molted on sunday. the weird thing is, the one that molted (the budwing) just ate this morning and this afternoon. which is wierd, becasue i keep hearing/reading that they will stop eating a few days earlier. (apparently i like parenthesis lol)

any thoughts? congrats? lol thanks a lot


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 2, 2006)

Most of the time my mantids will wait to eat....but sometimes they will molt the way yours did. I guess it depends if the manits is in a "rush" to grow!  

AB


----------



## MantisDude15 (Nov 2, 2006)

lol yea i guess so. it looks really cool


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2006)

USUALLY they won't eat. But sometimes they do.


----------

